
String theory researchers simulate big-bang on supercomputer - g3orge
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-theory-simulate-big-bang-supercomputer.html
======
MPSimmons
That's great. Let me know when they get to yesterday so they can tell me where
I put my keys.

